# Coding fog lights when turning



## Trygun (Feb 1, 2017)

I can not activate this function .. someone can pass his CAF files to see the differences? thank you


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

scrunner63 said:


> I coded this & confirmed this works on a F30 without adaptive headlights. The cheat sheet I had showed 6 separate codes & I coded them all.
> 
> FEM_BODY >> 3073 C_CLC_ENA = F30Enable
> FEM_BODY >> 3073 C_BLC_ENA = F30Enable
> ...


I coded this yesterday on my F30, and it doesn't work :dunno:.

But fog welcome lights work fine..


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

hi i have coded this option before the car go to the dealer... ( 1year )
was OK !

today i want recode this option and i don't see F30 enable but F020 enable in C_BLC_ENA and C_CLC_ENA ? 
i not coding this option .... ?? why i have F020 ? and not F30 ?
thanks


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

vkopanja said:


> I coded this yesterday on my F30, and it doesn't work :dunno:.
> 
> But fog welcome lights work fine..


Light switch should be on Automatic mode in order to work.:thumbup:


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,
I coded this day my F31 320XD.
I coded the welcome lights and the cornering foglights
The whole thing is working properly.
For information, with the latest PSDZDATA 62.1, that i have, I no longer have the F030_ENABLE for option in 3073 C_CLC_ENA and 3073 C_BLC_ENA but I only F020_ENABLE....
Here if it can help others ....


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Ibrahim24 said:


> Light switch should be on Automatic mode in order to work.:thumbup:


Yup, I tried in both automatic, and manual... Does the car have to be moving or will it turn on/off even when stationary?


----------



## vkopanja (Jul 20, 2017)

Quick update - the coding works, but prerequisites are, headlights switch is on *AUTO*, and headlights need to be turned on (so, *both* conditions need to be met, and I could only test it/see it working when it got dark).


----------



## deusexe (Aug 29, 2017)

Can you code for the fog lights to be included with the DRL? 
Too bad to use the xenon lights for driving beam wink.


----------



## bambazonke (Jan 23, 2017)

F25x said:


> Ok!You must to change 4 values in FRM.
> 
> 3080
> Lamp-map-para-satz-01 must be set to BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW
> ...


I have just coded my 2016 F25 X3 fog lamps to activate when cornering and reversing the coding is as follows
The left values are the original and the right are the modified ones

U_EFF_CL Left: wert_02__aus = 00	Right: wert_08__13,0V = 82
C_CLC_ENA	Left: F025_disable = 00	Right: F025_enable = 01
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_01	Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00
Right: BV_F025_wert_02__Cornerlight_ueber_NSW = 07 0E 12 64
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_02	Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00
Right: BV_F025_wert_02__Cornerlight_ueber_NSW = 08 01 12 64


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

bambazonke said:


> I have just coded my 2016 F25 X3 fog lamps to activate when cornering and reversing the coding is as follows
> The left values are the original and the right are the modified ones
> 
> U_EFF_CL Left: wert_02__aus = 00	Right: wert_08__13,0V = 82
> ...


Hi, I have performed the coding you indicated and everything works perfectly on my X4 :thumbup:


----------



## bambazonke (Jan 23, 2017)

clausx3 said:


> Hi, I have performed the coding you indicated and everything works perfectly on my X4 :thumbup:


Good to hear
I will be upgrading my standard H8 35W fog lights to a pair of aftermarket LED foglights that appear to look very similar to the original BMW one's fitted as standard on my 2016 X5. The current halogen fog lamps are very poor compared to the X5 cornering lights.

I wiil give feed back once I fitted them


----------



## Trygun (Feb 1, 2017)

You can turn off the cornering lights in reverse gear? does anyone know the coding? thank you


----------



## Trygun (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know the coding to activate the cornering lights at all speeds? thank you


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

Anyone managed to do that for F45/f56 with LED Fog lamps too?


----------

